# Notto Yeast - 1.040 to 1.008in 48hrs?



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (3/3/13)

I put a brew down on friday arvo (simple grain bill, blah blah) as a keg filler and pitched a 500ml starter of nottingham yeast. I checked the gravity 10 mins ago and its down to 1.010 already.

I know notto is a monster in the fermenter but is this possible? fermented at 20oC.


----------



## vortex (3/3/13)

Absolutely. Proper pitching rate and oxygenation will help do that.


----------



## warra48 (3/3/13)

Agree it is totally possible with Notto. It's a ravenous beast.


----------



## tanukibrewer (7/3/13)

I am a new convert to the Nottingham.use it with 50 percent pils and 50 percent wheat and it chomps through 37L very quickly.a beast for sure


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/3/13)

Easily if you gave it a good start.

I've poured a packet on top of 1.050 wort and left.

4 days later it was at 1.009 at about 16 degrees (IIRC).

If you're rehydrating or pouring a healthy 'up and running' starter, then I could see it easily doing it in 2 days at 20 degrees.

It's a great yeast like that.

Goomba


----------



## Rowy (7/3/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Easily if you gave it a good start.
> 
> I've poured a packet on top of 1.050 wort and left.
> 
> ...



Good to see you back on Goomba. Hope everything is panning out well for you down there.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/3/13)

Rowy said:


> Good to see you back on Goomba. Hope everything is panning out well for you down there.


Thanks mate, I hope the same for you. I know it's been a rough time for you and yours.

Here is pretty nice. Some stuff is hard to get (or get at a good price), but that is balanced out by the fact that there are some great, generous brewers here to lend stuff/give stuff, and an AHB member in Vic who posted me more than enough hops to get me started and was extremely generous.

You sometimes forget with certain persons on here only willing to fling mud or get narky, that there are an overwhelming majority of great brewers and great blokes, willing to help out a brew brother. AHB is a special place for that! 

Still building the home brewery piece by piece but I should be up and running quicker than I originally thought (but not quick enough).

Cheers mate,

Goomba


----------



## DU99 (17/12/13)

tend to agree about nottingham.i have one in fermenter at the moment a black ipa.started slow after the a day then it got it's mojo going (what a mess) few hours later it slowed down checked this morning not much action..talk about fast


----------

